# What is the best LED fixture for 55 gal. low tech?



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

If you want a nice average coloration of plants go with the planted plus. It'll serve you well. My planted plus on my 20 gallon is about 14" from the substrate and i get good coverage from the fixture, its brighter than you think, and super slim.

The first picture is my 20 gallon with my planted plus fixture turned on, pardon the algae i have to fix that issue...

The second picture is my 10 gallon with the planted plus fixture on it, you can definitely see a difference between the two....

Now the 20 gallon is 14 inches away from substrate to fixture, the ten gallon is 9 or 10 inches away from substrate to fixture. You tank will look more like the 20 gallon I have. With that being said when i first turned on the planted plus i noticed it was brighter than the standard fugeray. The fugeray is meant for low light tanks, the planted plus is meant for more of a medium light tank and the rayII is meant for high light. If you search up Finnex PAR charts on the forum here you will easily find some charts that have the fugeray par data and the rayII par data. THe planted plus is in between the two fixtures....

Here is the link to the par values that another member put up (Thanks to the author of the article:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=495121

Also, here are the par values of the FugeRay and RayII: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944

Lastly, they are *available for a 48"* on various spots (*Aquavibrant, Amazon*) just to name a few.

Lowe works with Finnex he is one of the best. Now take into consideration the values you have from another member (he tested an empty 40 gallon tank) and also the ones you got from Lowe and you should see that the PAR is in the middle of the intensity.


I cannot vouch for Current fixtures, never owned one, bought finnex to try and loved it. However, the finnex lights come with two switches one for moonlights and one for reds/whites. Unlike the Current fixtures the finnex does not have all the bells and whistles, but if your going more low tech i feel bells and whistles aren't as important, but just my opinion. I can honestly say i have nothing bad to say about finnex and their fixtures. 

If you find one planted plus is not enough over your 55 gallon you have a few options...
*1.* Get a few clamp on lights from lowes or home depot and put 6500k bulbs in them (cost is about 30 bucks for one)
*2.* Get another fixture for the top either another planted plus or a fugeray that way you don't over do it and have an algae problem.
*3.* Let your fixture go and see how it grows in just like that (what i recommend doing patience is key)

For another testimonial and recommendation, message tattooedfool83, him and I were just talking about these fixtures the other day we both ordered a 24" planted plus I love it. Send him a message im sure that he will give you good news as well.

If you need anything else don't hesitate to ask!

~Kyle


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd throw a 48" T8 shop light on a tank like that. Get one 6500K bulb and one 5000K. You should be able to get outta there under 40 bucks.


----------



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

I have not ruled out T-8's , however there is the glare factor if lights need to be raised & it may seem less expensive & old school going with T-8'S but after you factor in electricity & bulb replacement cost its like a "penny wise but a pound foolish"!
I am still leaning towards LED'S. If anyone with Currents on a 55 could join in that would be great. Chances are there not going to grow well on 18 inch or deeper tanks. Even the Finnex planted plus may chug a little with a single fixture. 
Anyone with a Finnex planted plus on larger tanks with single fixtures I would love to hear from you. 
Thanks tank mates for your input so far.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hardstuff said:


> I would like a light that could be gradually powered on & off rather than abruptly.


That is a very limiting factor.. unfortunately.
Controller "parts" are relatively cheap but the market hasn't caught up very well w/ it..

current is one of the more "progressive" ones but a full freshwater "kit" is still not readily available.

a simple, cheap 4 channel controller......

http://shop.stevesleds.com/Typhon-Typhoon-LED-Controller-Typhon.htm

IF programmable dimming is an overriding factor you are best off going "do it yourself"........


----------

